# Wyndham Bay Club II - 4 nts - 8/15 - $400



## Renny30 (Jul 12, 2016)

Wyndham Bay Club II
119 Sandestin Boulevard North
Destin, FL 32550
Phone: 850-269-1078

This resort is at Sandestin Golf and Beach Resort. (2400 acre property). 

*Check In*
08/15/2016
at 4 p.m.

*Check Out*
08/19/2016
at 10 a.m.

*Unit Type*
2 Bedroom 

*Amenities
*
    4 Outdoor Swimming Pools
    Kids Activities Program
    4 Golf Courses
    Boating
    Fishing
    Shopping
    Tram Service (within the Sandestin ® Resort)

*Area Activities*

    Beach
    Playground Area
    Windsurfing
    Miniature Golf
    Water-skiing
    Jet Skiing
    Horseback Riding
    Scuba/Snorkeling
    Live Entertainment
    Hiking
    Parasailing
    2 Outdoor Children's Pool
    Lakes
    18 Tennis Courts (nominal fee)
    Marina
    Restaurants
    Health Club (nominal fee)

*$100 a night. Paypal only. Send a private message with questions. 

*
*Helpful Hints:
*
    Fitness center and bike rental available for a nominal fee
    Preview all 30 on-site restaurants and menus at www.sandestin.com
    No parking for recreational vehicles, motorcycles or trailers on property; however, secured parking for these vehicles is available for a nominal fee approximately two miles from the resort.
    A car is recommended to reach the Sandestin amenities
    If you are using your vehicle's GPS system or an online mapping service for driving directions, please enter the following address: 119 Sandestin Boulevard North, Miramar Beach, FL 32550
    A complimentary shuttle to the Baytowne Wharf and the beach is available daily. Please check with guest services for the most current schedule, as it is updated seasonally.
    Basic wireless Internet is free for up to 4 devices. For streaming and surfing options on unlimited devices, Enhanced High-Speed Wi-Fi is available for $9.95/day, $49.95/ 6-10 days, and $59.95/ 11-30 days.


----------



## cjgiven (Jul 12, 2016)

I want this.


----------



## Renny30 (Jul 13, 2016)

I sent you a message.


----------



## Renny30 (Jul 18, 2016)

Still available!


----------



## Renny30 (Jul 27, 2016)

Price reduced to $350! 4 nights in a 2 bedroom.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 2, 2016)

No longer available.


----------

